# Processor Appears to be Oc'ing - I don't OC



## Frags (Sep 13, 2010)

Recently, I had a gaming rig built. The specs are Intel board Dx58SO , Intel's i7 960 processor, ATI 5870 video card, corsair 1000 watt hx modular psu, 6 gigs memory, asetek water cooler ,nzxt display monitor, 3 solid state drives ,and dvd rom drive .I am running windows 7 Ultimate. The case that house's the hardware is Hades .

My problem is, I recently had a processor , i7 960 die on me. Yes, literally die, and really do not know why it did. Processor was only 4 months old. It was "scorched" is what I was told. So I replaced it with a new one. 

However , I ran Intel's processor identity tool for the i7 960 last evening, and it reported back that it was being "overclocked" . I do not overclock. I never have, and never will. I prefer to have my hardware live a long "life" .

First off, i7 960 is reported to run at 3.20ghz with 4.80gt/s. In my system information on my rig, it is saying it is running at 3.19 ghz, and the intel utility says :

Processor speed : 3.37 ghz 4.86 gt/s 1088 mhz is reported by utility.

Normal Processor speed should be 3.20 ghz, 4.80 gt/s 1066 mhz.

In bios it also reads :

QPI strap : 4.800 gt/s 4.800 gt/s 4.800 gt/s

QPI data Report : 4.86gt/s 4.86 gt/s 4.86 gt/s

I do not understand why it's reading as if it is being overclocked since I do not overclock. Could it be that this particular i7 960 processor isn't for the DX58SO motherboard and is perhaps reason I receive different "readings" ? 

The version of board I have, if it helps is E29331-703. Friend told me there were "issues" with this particular board and i7 processor 960, but couldn't recall what issues. The version of bios for this board if it helps is sox5810j.86a.5200.210.0414.1420 which is latest version for this board .

The number on the processor it's self is 3945b501 or the "b" in this number maybe an "8" . was little hard to tell. The other information on the back of processor read intel i7 960 3.20ghz/8m/4.80

I hope I provided enough information and it's helpful to resolve the issue(s) here. I'm currently not running my gaming computer till I get the issue of it "overclocking" solved.

Someone could provide some positive feedback to help me get this resolved, I would GREATLY appreciate it.

Thanks,

Frags


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What CPU speed does the Bios report? That would be the most reliable source.
What are the CPU Temps in the Bios?


----------



## Frags (Sep 13, 2010)

Cpu speed I'm not sure what to really look under in bios for. As for temps, there are none listed in bios. It just says cpu fan control - enabled, system fan control enabled, lowest fan speed - slow. Thats the only thing close to any type of temperature reading in bios its self. 

It does read the processor being i7 cpu 960 @3.20 ghz for processor type.

Host clock frequency 135 mhz .

Turbo speed 3.51 ghz

Memory speed 1081 mhz

QPI Data Rate 4.86 gt/s


There just is nothing as for a temperature reading in this bios for this type board though .




Tyree said:


> What CPU speed does the Bios report? That would be the most reliable source.
> What are the CPU Temps in the Bios?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Download CPUZ. It should accurately report the CPU speed.
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

The reason it is doing this is the chip has a technology called "Intel Turbo Boost". Now what it does it overclockes and increases the performance of your processor to match the workload of your system. Here is some more info on this technology.

Don't worry about it though it wont fry your chip, the reason your last chip was most likely fried is because you just received a CPU out of bad batch of CPU's.


----------

